# Riding places



## Bruteforce09 (Mar 9, 2009)

im from central Texas and i was wondering if any1 knew any good trails you can ride at?


----------



## force this brute (Feb 27, 2009)

*riding places*

there are tons of places if u go east about 2.5 hrs, there are 3 that i know of within 1 to 1.5 hrs from here. rual shade in kerns,crooked crk in axtell,soggy btms in bryan. pm me your phone number i am in bruceville tx also and i am always looking for someone to ride with or work on bikes with.


----------

